# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Top 10 Shop Hoa Tươi Nổi Tiếng Tại Cần Thơ Được Yêu Thích Nhất

## lambut

Top 10 Shop Hoa Tươi Nổi Tiếng Tại Cần Thơ Được Yêu Thích Nhất


Hoa tươi là một trong những món quà có ý nghĩa nhất để dành tặng cho những người thân yêu. DIACHISHOPHOA.COM xin giới thiệu đến các top 10 shop hoa tươi với phong cách hiện đại hiện đang rất được ưa chuộng tại Cần Thơ để bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn. Mỗi shop đều có một phong cách riêng biệt nhưng đều có điểm chung chính là sự phá cách, hiện đại đến từ cách bày trí và sự độc đáo của các loài hoa.



1.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI ĐẸP NHẤT TẠI CẦN THƠ – SHOP HOA BỐN MÙA


Tuy chỉ là một shop hoa mới mở không lâu tại Cần Thơ nhưng sức hút của Hoa Bốn Mùa thật không thể nào bỏ qua. Với không gian sạch sẽ, cách bố trí hoa chuyên nghiệp khiến những người mê hoa tại đây phải trầm trồ, đặc biệt những bạn trẻ luôn ghé shop để có được cho mình một tấm hình sống ảo “để đời” trước khi mua hoa tại đây. Về mặt sản phẩm thì bạn chắc chắn rằng sẽ không thất vọng khi lựa chọn Hoa Bốn Mùa. Sở hữu bởi đội ngũ nhân viên tay nghề cao, nhiệt huyết sẽ mang đến cho bạn những bó hoa đẹp nhất.

Hoa Bốn Mùa cung cấp hoa tươi phục vụ các nhu cầu:
Hoa cưới
Hoa sinh nhật
Hoa trang trí
Hoa chúc mừng
Xe hoa
Hoa khai trương
Hoa sự kiện
Hoa văn phòng
Cổng hoa…
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể truy cập vào hệ thống website của shop để xem mẫu rồi đặt hoa online tại đây. Sẽ có đội ngũ nhân viên liên hệ, tư vấn cho bạn một cách tận tình. Khi mua hoa tại đây bạn sẽ được hỗ trợ giao hoa đi xa và giao tận nhà các Quận – Huyện trực thuộc tỉnh Cần Thơ: Ninh Kiều, Bình Thủy, Cái Răng, Ô Môn, Thốt Nốt, Phong Điền, Cờ Đỏ, Thới Lai, Vĩnh Thạnh.

Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 266 Đường 30 Tháng 4, Xuân Khánh, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
Hotline: 0396696669
Website : https://dienhoa-24gio.com/
2.HOA TƯƠI THIẾT KẾ THEO YÊU CẦU TẠI CẦN THƠ – SHOPHOA QUỐC BẢO


Bạn đang kiếm tìm một địa chỉ thiết kế hoa tươi chuyên nghiệp, hoa tươi thiết kế theo yêu cầu tại Cần Thơ thì cửa hàng hoa tươi tại Cần Thơ ShopHoa.Net chính là lựa chọn hoàn hảo giành cho bạn. Sở hữu đội ngũ nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, chuyên nghiệp sẽ giúp bạn có được những sản phẩm về hoa tươi đúng theo ý của mình. Với mức giá bình dân, phù hợp với túi tiền của mọi người nên bạn có thể ghé shop khi có nhu cầu nhé. ShopHoa QUỐC BẢO  tự tin sẽ giúp bạn truyền tải được những thông điệp yêu thương trên chính những sản phẩm tại đây.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 35 Đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ, An Hoà, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
hotline : 0902615078
wedsite : https://shophoatuoidep.net/
⇒ Xem thêm top những shop hoa tươi nổi tiếng được yêu thích tại Bến Tre tại đây

3.SHOP HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ – ÔNG XÃ’ GARDEN


Shop Hoa Tươi Cần Thơ – Ông xã’ Garden nằm ngay trung tâm quận Ninh Kiều với nhiều mẫu hoa độc lạ, kiểu dáng sang trọng và giá thành rẻ phù hợp với tiêu chí của mọi người. Tại đây luôn có nhiều mẫu hoa đẹp để cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn. Khi mua hoa trực tiếp tại cửa hàng bạn sẽ được miễn phí tư vấn, giao hoa tận nhà với dịch vụ điện hoa Cần Thơ tại shop. Đặt hoa và nhận hoa sau 2h, cam kết giao đúng hẹn, đảm bảo chất lượng với giá thành tốt nhất. Liên hệ với shop ngay bên dưới để được hỗ trợ nhé.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 70 Lý Tự Trọng, P. An Cư, Cần Thơ
hotline : 0917386059
wedsite : https://dienhoa24gio.net/
4.ĐIỆN HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ – SHOP HOA DALAT home


Nhắc đến cái tên Dalat Home thì chắc hẳn không ai là không biết cả. Sở hữu quy mô lớn, các cửa hàng trải dài khắp cả nước sẽ đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu về hoa tươi của bạn. Bạn có thể an tâm khi thăm shop tại Cần Thơ. Những sản phẩm hoa tươi tại đây luôn đạt chất lượng cao, hoa được đan tỉ mỉ và phối màu đẹp, tạo cảm giác trang nhã. Bên cạnh đó nhân viên shop tư vấn rất thân thương và chu đáo, tạo ấn tượng tốt với khách hàng. Đặc biệt, dịch vụ điện hoa tươi Cần Thơ tại shop luôn được khách hàng đánh giá cao và tin dùng. 


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 22 đường Mậu Thân, An Nghiệp, Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ
hot line : 0901958595
wed site : https://shopbanhoa.com/
5.SHOP HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ GIAO HOA TẬN NHÀ – SEN FLOWERS


Đến với shop hoa tươi Cần Thơ – Sen Flowers bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cũng như thưởng thức các sản phẩm về hoa tươi mang xu hướng hiện đại. Sen Flowers chuyên thiết kế hoa tươi nghệ thuật, hoa sinh nhật, hoa chia buồn,…Điểm mạnh của shop chính là đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp sẽ làm bạn hài lòng dù là khách hàng khó tính nhất. Hoa của shop được nhập từ các trang trại hoa nổi tiếng trong nước nên bạn cứ yên tâm về chất lượng nhé.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 152 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, P. cái Khế, Q. Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
hot line : 0326277378
wedsite : https://depkhongtuong.vn/
6.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI GIÁ RẺ TẠI CẦN THƠ – SHOP HOA MT FLOWERS


MT Flowers được đánh giá là shop hoa đi đầu về dịch vụ hoa tươi giá rẻ tại Cần Thơ. Shop cung cấp các sản phẩm hoa giỏ, hoa bó, hộp hoa trang trí, hoa trái cây, hội nghị, hoa cưới, lên ý tưởng và trang trí tiệc cưới, Tết, event,….và tất cả các sản phẩm từ hoa. Tuy là cửa hàng hoa giá rẻ nhưng chất lượng và dịch vụ tại đây luôn được những người sành hoa trên địa bàn thành phố đánh giá cao, rất tin tưởng. Nếu có dịp bạn hãy ghé shop nhé.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 95/1A Mậu Thân, Xuân Khánh, Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ
hotline : 0975122155
wedsite : https://shophoatuoidep.net/
7.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI – SHOP HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ


Bạn có thể tìm thấy được tất cả các loại hoa “hot” trên thị trường khi ghé thăm shop hoa tươi Cần Thơ. Những sản phẩm về hoa tươi tại shop luôn được khách hàng cực kỳ yêu thích, luôn tạo được ấn tượng mạnh với đối phương. Cửa hàng hoa tươi tại Cần Thơ, cung cấp hoa tươi dịp cưới hỏi, lễ, sinh nhật, tiệc mừng, khai trương,..với giá thành vô cùng hợp lý. Đặc biệt dịch vụ giao hoa tại đây được đánh giá là rất nhanh và nhiệt tình, rất chu đáo.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 132/47B Hùng Vương, An Cư, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
wedsite : https://diachishophoa.com/
hotline : 0974040747
8.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ – HAPPY FLOWERS


Happy Flowers – Hoa Vui Vẻ chuyên cung cấp các loại hoa tươi, hoa sự kiện, hoa cưới tại Cần Thơ. Với phong cách thiết kế mới mẻ, sang trọng shop thu hút một lượt khách cố định ghé thăm mỗi ngày. Giá hoa ở shop thay đổi theo từng mùa nên bạn cứ yên tâm về tình trạng độn giá hay phá giá tại đây. Đặc biệt bạn sẽ được giao hàng miễn phí tận nơi trong nội ô quận Ninh Kiều với đơn hàng 250.000đ trở lên. Liên hệ với shop ngay bên dưới nếu có nhu cầu nhé.



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 46 Trần Hưng Đạo, An Cư, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
hotline : 0937153262
wed site : https://dienhoa24gio.net/
9.SHOP HOA TƯƠI CẦN THƠ – ĐIỆN HOA TRÀ MY


Shop hoa tươi Cần Thơ – điện hoa Trà My là địa chỉ quen thuộc của những người yêu hoa tại đây. Không chỉ là một shop hoa, đây còn là nơi đào tạo những học viên cắm hoa chuyên nghiệp tại Cần Thơ được nhiều người yêu thích. Khi đến shop, bạn có thể tự tay cắm hoa theo sở thích của chính mình để về tự mình chăm sóc, ngắm nhìn thành quả của mình nở hoa. Shop tư vấn cũng rất nhiệt tình.



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 12C Trần Hưng Đạo, An Cư, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
hot line : 0396696669
wed site : https://shopbanhoa.com/
10.CỬA HÀNG HOA TƯƠI NINH KIỀU CẦN THƠ – SHOP HOA MỸ TRANG


Shop hoa tươi Mỹ Trang là địa chỉ cuối cùng trong top những cửa hàng hoa đẹp, nổi tiếng tại Cần Thơ. Với thế mạnh vừa là nhà cung cấp, vừa là shop hoa tươi nên hoa tại đây có giá khá mềm. Bạn có thể sở hữu những bó hoa đẹp, xinh lung linh với giá cực tốt mỗi khi ghé shop. Khi mua hoa tại đây bạn sẽ được tặng miễn phí baner, thiệp chúc mừng cũng như giao hoa tận nhà trên địa bàn.



Thông tin liên hệ đặt hoa:
Địa chỉ: 208 Đường 30 Tháng 4, Xuân Khánh, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
hotline : 0902615078
wedsite : https://shophoatuoidep.net
Với những thông tin trên đây của chúng tôi,DỊACHISHOPHOA.COM chắc rằng các bạn sẽ có những lựa chọn vừa ý cho nhu cầu của chính mình. Chúc bạn luôn vui vẻ và hạnh phúc.

----------

